# CCI QUIET-22 Ammo



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

Since low noise shooting has come up in the past I thought I would give a subjective review of CCI's new Quiet-22 (22LR, 710 FPS, 40 Grain, 68Db).
http://www.cci-ammunition.com/products/detail.aspx?use=1&loadNo=960 

I'm a plinker, so nothing technical here other than the mfr's claims. After 3 months on back order I finally managed to get a brick from Midway.

In all my rifles with 21" or longer barrels they are not noticably louder than CCI 22 CB Shorts but do have slightly better penetration (CCI rates them at 45 ft. lbs. As opposed to 32 ft. lbs. On the shorts).

Rifles and handguns of 18" or less there is a slightly noticable noise increase over the CB Shorts.

They are quieter than Remington CBees and much more consistant. Of interest to me was that they hand cycle and load with no problems in my buckmark. Rem Cbees and Aguila 22LRs would not.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Have you tried them in a 10/22? *


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

No, don't own one anymore.
I'm sure they wont cycle the action, but they should load if hand cycled. Rem CBees do.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I ask because the Super Sniper subsonics cycle fine in it and they look similar and have about the same specs.*


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

They may work then. They cycle my Rem 550-1, but CB shorts do also. Thats the only SA I have left.


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

They will not cycle the action with a remington 597 either, one at a time hand load works great though. Other than that great rounds, very quiet.


----------

